# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Kehäradan junat pysähtyvät kaikilla asemilla

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## zige94

Nonni hyvä, tajuttiinhan se HSL:llä. Itse jo vähän pelkäsin et munaako ne tämänkin homman, mutta ei sentään.

----------


## Joonas Pio

"Viimeinen juna lentokentälle lähtee noin klo 1.15, jolloin myös puolenyön aikaa saapuvilta lennoilta on junayhteys keskustaan."

Eli tämän mukaan viimeinen juna lentokentältä keskustaan lähtee siis n. 1.45, mikäli ymmärsin oikein.

----------


## zige94

> "Viimeinen juna lentokentälle lähtee noin klo 1.15, jolloin myös puolenyön aikaa saapuvilta lennoilta on junayhteys keskustaan."
> 
> Eli tämän mukaan viimeinen juna lentokentältä keskustaan lähtee siis n. 1.45, mikäli ymmärsin oikein.


Juuri näin. Kumpaakohan kautta tuo viimeinen vuoro menee... Jotenkin voisin kuvitella Tikkurilan kautta, koska siellä puolella on huonommat kulkuyhteydet kuin Vantaankosken puolella tuohon aikaan.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Kumpaakohan kautta tuo viimeinen vuoro menee... Jotenkin voisin kuvitella Tikkurilan kautta, koska siellä puolella on huonommat kulkuyhteydet kuin Vantaankosken puolella tuohon aikaan.


Kuinka niin on huonommat? Kyllähän 61 (tuleva 562, pdf:n sivu 19/42 ja 20/42: *https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...njasto2015.pdf*) tarjoaa ympärivuorokautisen sörviisin Mellarista Tikkurilaan nykyiselläänkin ja sama laulu näyttää jatkuvan myös 1.7.2015 jälkeen. Sen sijaan Pyhän Martinlaakson puolella ei näyttäisi olevan ympärivuorokautista joukkoliikennetarjoomaa.

----------


## zige94

> Kuinka niin on huonommat? Kyllähän 61 (tuleva 562, pdf:n sivu 19/42 ja 20/42: *https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...njasto2015.pdf*) tarjoaa ympärivuorokautisen sörviisin Mellarista Tikkurilaan nykyiselläänkin ja sama laulu näyttää jatkuvan myös 1.7.2015 jälkeen. Sen sijaan Pyhän Martinlaakson puolella ei näyttäisi olevan ympärivuorokautista joukkoliikennetarjoomaa.


Nyt en puhunutkaan Tikkurila-Lentoasema välistä/yhteydestä, vaan Helsinki-Tikkurila-Leinelä asemien pysähdyksistä ja tarjonnasta. Vieläkin nähtävästi monet ajattelee et pääosa matkustajista on Lentomatkustajia vaikka ne ei vieläkään niin ole.

Ps. K-junien pysähdyksiä ei muuteta I- ja P-junien vuoksi. Myös N-junat jäävät aamuvarhaiseen ja myöhäisilta/yöliikenteeseen.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Onkohan tiedotteessa alunperin ollut virhe, kun siinä lukee nyt "Viimeinen juna *lentokentältä* lähtee noin klo 1.15". Sinänsä hyvä, että liikenne ei sentään pääty tuota aiemmin. Kyllä tätä jo innolla odotetaan, vaikkei omalla kohdalla matka-aika juuri lyhenekään! Paljon hyötyähän tästä on käsittääkseni myös Vantaan sisäisessä poikittaisliikenteessä, vaikka lentokenttäyhteydestä eniten puhutaan. (Ellei bussilinjoja sitten entisestään karsita, sitä puolta en helsinkiläisenä ole seurannut.)

----------


## kuukanko

> Onkohan tiedotteessa alunperin ollut virhe


Oli virhe, joka nyt on korjattu.

----------


## jodo

Varsin tiukat aikataulutukset jos Helsingistä Tikkurilan kautta kentälle ajoaikaa on 27 minuuttia, kun nykyään I junalla Hki-Tikkurila on 21 min.

----------


## zige94

> Varsin tiukat aikataulutukset jos Helsingistä Tikkurilan kautta kentälle ajoaikaa on 27 minuuttia, kun nykyään I junalla Hki-Tikkurila on 21 min.


Ei kyllä omasta mielestäni ole yhtään tiukat. Tikkurila-Hiekkaharju 2min, Hiekkaharju-Leinelä 2, Leinelä-Lentoasema 3min (perustuu koeajoihin ja niiden tuloksiin).
Okei, tuosta tulee näköjään 28 minuuttia, joten minuutti lisää.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ei kyllä omasta mielestäni ole yhtään tiukat. Tikkurila-Hiekkaharju 2min, Hiekkaharju-Leinelä 2, Leinelä-Lentoasema 3min (perustuu koeajoihin ja niiden tuloksiin).
> Okei, tuosta tulee näköjään 28 minuuttia, joten minuutti lisää.


Paljonko aikaa on varattu Tikkurilassa seisomiseen? Siinä vaihtuu paljon porukkaa ja matkatavaraa on jos jonkinmoista. Päivittäin näkee, kun kaukojunatkin viettävät Tikkurilassa välillä viisikin minuuttia.

----------


## zige94

> Paljonko aikaa on varattu Tikkurilassa seisomiseen? Siinä vaihtuu paljon porukkaa ja matkatavaraa on jos jonkinmoista. Päivittäin näkee, kun kaukojunatkin viettävät Tikkurilassa välillä viisikin minuuttia.


Saman verran kuin nyttenkin eli aikataulussa ns. "20 sekunttia". Oikeastihan sitä pelivaraa jää ihan kuljettajan ajosta riippuen sinne asemille. Omasta mielestäni minuutti Tikkurilaan sekä Lentoasemalle riittäisi. Pasila on yksi vilkkaista myös, mutta siellähän käytännössä on se "minuutti" jo, kun Hki-Pasila välin ajaa reilussa 3 minuutissa (ja aikataulussa 5 minuuttia) jos värit on suoraan ja pääsee minuutilleen lähtemään Helsingistä.

Kaukojunilla on Tikkurilassa 2 minuutin pysähdys aikataulun mukaan.

----------


## PepeB

> Saman verran kuin nyttenkin eli aikataulussa ns. "20 sekunttia". Oikeastihan sitä pelivaraa jää ihan kuljettajan ajosta riippuen sinne asemille. Omasta mielestäni minuutti Tikkurilaan sekä Lentoasemalle riittäisi. Pasila on yksi vilkkaista myös, mutta siellähän käytännössä on se "minuutti" jo, kun Hki-Pasila välin ajaa reilussa 3 minuutissa (ja aikataulussa 5 minuuttia) jos värit on suoraan ja pääsee minuutilleen lähtemään Helsingistä.
> 
> Kaukojunilla on Tikkurilassa 2 minuutin pysähdys aikataulun mukaan.


Mutta kuljettajan ajotapa ei ole peruste kireälle aikataululle. Tosin syksyksi aikataulua voidaan venyttää tarvittaessa minuutti kaksi, jos kesällä jo homma kusee  :Smile: 

Ja voisi samalla ottaa muualta tutun käytännön, että ei vain vapauttaa, mutta myös avaa kaikki ovet suuremmilla asemilla (Hki, Psl, Tkl). Ei se kovin suurta muutosta kalustoon vaadi, muistaakseni se ei kaiketi ollut tällä hetkellä mahdollista.

----------


## Knightrider

> Pasila on yksi vilkkaista myös, mutta siellähän käytännössä on se "minuutti" jo, kun Hki-Pasila välin ajaa reilussa 3 minuutissa (ja aikataulussa 5 minuuttia) jos värit on suoraan ja pääsee minuutilleen lähtemään Helsingistä.


Toki Pasilassa ja Tikkurilassa minuutin pelivara riittää tällä hetkellä, kun puhutaan N/K/T-junista eikä lentokenttäjunasta. Kaukojunillekaan 2 minuuttia ei aina riitä, mutta aikataulussa on kuromisvaraa. Pasila-Tikkurila-välinkin voi ajaa alle siihen varatun 8-9 minuutin - esim. viimeksi kun menin IC179:llä niin väli ajettiin alle 7 minuuttiin ja Tikkurilassa seistiin vajaa 4 min. Mitä yleisemmäksi Lentoasemalle junalla meno menee, sitä enemmän on matkustajia pakaasiensa kanssa vaihtamassa junia Tikkurilassa, kaukojunien pysähdykset pitenevät entisestään ja sitä lähemmäksi siellä menee Kehäradan junien pysähtymisajat kaukojunien vastaavia. 

2 minuuttia voisi olla sopiva pysähdysaika I/P/Z/H/R- junille Tikkurilassa, kaukojunille 3 min ja riittävästi pelivaraa. Se 2 minuuttia menee niin helposti joka tapauksessa kun vaihtorumba alkaa, ettei siitä mitään tyhjänpäiväistä odottelua tulisi vaan pikemminkin aikataulun tasaamista. Aikataulua ei voida suunnitella nopeinta junaa varten, niin että keskivertojuna onkin jo myöhässä. Nopeamman pysähdyksen K-junat voisivat ohittaa Kehäradan junat suosiolla, eli lähteä ensiksi, ilman minimiodotusaikaa, jolloin olisi mahdollisuus myös Hiekkaharjun ohittamiselle kun siellä ei olisi Kehäradan junaa tukkimassa väylää.

----------


## zige94

> Mutta kuljettajan ajotapa ei ole peruste kireälle aikataululle. Tosin syksyksi aikataulua voidaan venyttää tarvittaessa minuutti kaksi, jos kesällä jo homma kusee 
> 
> Ja voisi samalla ottaa muualta tutun käytännön, että ei vain vapauttaa, mutta myös avaa kaikki ovet suuremmilla asemilla (Hki, Psl, Tkl). Ei se kovin suurta muutosta kalustoon vaadi, muistaakseni se ei kaiketi ollut tällä hetkellä mahdollista.


Eihän missään puhuttukkaan kuljettajan ajotavan liittyvän kireään aikatauluun? Eihän aikataulu ole millään tapaa kireä vaan juurikin löysä. Osa kuljettajista soveltaa ajonopeuden sopivaksi niillä löysimmillä väleillä ettei tarvitse turhaa asemalla seisoskella.

Ja ovien aukaisu onnistuu kyllä ihan kaikessa lähijunakalustossa (Sm1, 2, 4 & 5) kuljettajan ajopöydästä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:04 ----------




> Toki Pasilassa ja Tikkurilassa minuutin pelivara riittää tällä hetkellä, kun puhutaan N/K/T-junista eikä lentokenttäjunasta. Kaukojunillekaan 2 minuuttia ei aina riitä, mutta aikataulussa on kuromisvaraa. Pasila-Tikkurila-välinkin voi ajaa alle siihen varatun 8-9 minuutin - esim. viimeksi kun menin IC179:llä niin väli ajettiin alle 7 minuuttiin ja Tikkurilassa seistiin vajaa 4 min. Mitä yleisemmäksi Lentoasemalle junalla meno menee, sitä enemmän on matkustajia pakaasiensa kanssa vaihtamassa junia Tikkurilassa, kaukojunien pysähdykset pitenevät entisestään ja sitä lähemmäksi siellä menee Kehäradan junien pysähtymisajat kaukojunien vastaavia. 
> 
> 2 minuuttia voisi olla sopiva pysähdysaika I/P/Z/H/R- junille Tikkurilassa, kaukojunille 3 min ja riittävästi pelivaraa. Se 2 minuuttia menee niin helposti joka tapauksessa kun vaihtorumba alkaa, ettei siitä mitään tyhjänpäiväistä odottelua tulisi vaan pikemminkin aikataulun tasaamista. Aikataulua ei voida suunnitella nopeinta junaa varten, niin että keskivertojuna onkin jo myöhässä. Nopeamman pysähdyksen K-junat voisivat ohittaa Kehäradan junat suosiolla, eli lähteä ensiksi, ilman minimiodotusaikaa, jolloin olisi mahdollisuus myös Hiekkaharjun ohittamiselle kun siellä ei olisi Kehäradan junaa tukkimassa väylää.


Täällä on niin kovat odotukset ja "jättimäiset" matkustajamäärät lentokenttäjunaan, voi kun petytte niin kovasti. Minuutti kyllä riittää varmasti, turha aikatauluun laskea ylimäärästä seisomista. Sitä voi sitten kiriä kiinni muilla väleillä. Ja alkaa jotenkin huvittamaan nämä "ajetaan K-juna ohitse ja sitten vielä ohitetaan Hiekkaharjukin ja niin ja näin ja noin. Onhan se hauskaa aina spekuloida kaikkea hienoa, mutta kannattaisi sitä toteututtavuutta sekä käytännöllisyyttä miettiä myös. Eihän siinä, onhan nämä hauskaa viihdettä muiden kanssa naureskeltavaksi.

H/R/Z-junatkaan eivät tarvitse tällä hetkellä yhtään "lisäaikaa", koska jo nyt seisovat 1-2 minuuttiin Tikkurilassa riippuen miten kuljettaja on halunnut välit ajaa.

Katselin tuossa huvikseni Tikkurilan aseman pysähdystietoja ja tällä hetkellä kaukojunilla näyttää kestävän pysähdys n. 1,5min, suurimmalla osalla 1 min ja muutamalla 2 min (lukuunottamatta yöpikureita jotka nyt on oma lukunsa, huomiota en myöskään kiinnittänyt niihin, jotka seisovat Tikkurilassa pitemmän aikaa edelläkulkevan, ohittavan tai risteävän junan vuoksi). Varmasti matkustajamäärät vähän nousevat nykyisestä, mutta en silti usko millään tavalla että edes 2 minuutin pysähdystä Tikkurilaan tarvitsisi laskea Kehäradan junille, saati pidätellä Kehäradan junaa Tikkurilassa 4 min kun päätetään et K-juna voisi ohittaakkin tuosta tässä välissä ja ajettiinhan me peräkanaa Helsingistä Tikkurilaankin, eikä Hki-Tikkurila väliä kivasti 5 minuutin tasaisella vuorovälillä.

----------


## Max

Kehäradan junissa on oviaukkoa suhteessa melko paljon enemmän kuin kaukojunissa ja siksi luulisi väen pääsevän niissä vaihtumaan huomattavasti nopeammin kuin kaukojunissa. Jos joku siellä kämmää matkalaukun kanssa, niin vierestä kuitenkin mahtuu ohi eikä viereinenkään ovi ole kovin kaukana.

Mitä Hiekkaharjuun tulee, sanon jälleen kerran, että se on ylivertainen vaihtopaikka Keravan suunnasta Kehäradalle eikä sitä siksi pidä ohittaa millään junalla. Vaihto onnistuu laiturin poikki ilman mitään rappusia ja rikkinäisiä hissejä, ja säästyy siinä ajoaikaakin 3-4 minuuttia. Melko todennäköisesti K-junasta vaihtaja pääsee Hiekkaharjussa yhtä junaa aikaisemmin jatkamaan matkaa länteen Tikkurilaan verrattuna.

----------


## zige94

Tuli Maxin jutusta vaihdosta Keravan junaan vaan mieleen et jos HSL:lle olisi järkeä, se ottaisi raiteen 5 vakiokäyttöön Hki-suunnan junilla ja raiteen 6 sitten varakäyttöön. Ihan vaan sen vuoksi että pikkasen lähempänä kaukojunia sekä liukuportaat paremmin kun joku suunnitellu kännissä sen kutos-raiteen portailen asettelun.

----------


## PepeB

Miksi suotta madella väli ja saapua sekunnilleen ajoissa. Ketä se vahingoittaa ajaa mahdollisimman ripeästi seuraavalle asemalle, ja odotella hetki lähtöaikaa? Ei ainakaan tule yhtä suurta riskiä alkaa pikku hiljaa jäädä aikataulusta.

----------


## Koge

> Tuli Maxin jutusta vaihdosta Keravan junaan vaan mieleen et jos HSL:lle olisi järkeä, se ottaisi raiteen 5 vakiokäyttöön Hki-suunnan junilla ja raiteen 6 sitten varakäyttöön. Ihan vaan sen vuoksi että pikkasen lähempänä kaukojunia sekä liukuportaat paremmin kun joku suunnitellu kännissä sen kutos-raiteen portailen asettelun.


Ilmeisesti Tikkurilan kutosraiteen liukuportaat on sijoitettu pohjoissuuntaan siksi, että se parantaa kulkuyhteyksiä Jokiniemen suunnasta tuleville, jotka ovat menossa Dixiin tai jollekin muulle raiteelle. Toki kutosraiteen junamatkustajille tuo on huono, etenkin kun junat pysähtyvät omien kokemuksieni mukaan liukuportaiden eteläpuolella siten, ettei edes junan pohjoispää jää liukuportaiden kohdalle. Vitosraiteen käyttö voisi olla tosiaan järkevää, kun sitä ei enää tarvita I-junan päätepysäkkinä.

----------


## zige94

> Ilmeisesti Tikkurilan kutosraiteen liukuportaat on sijoitettu pohjoissuuntaan siksi, että se parantaa kulkuyhteyksiä Jokiniemen suunnasta tuleville, jotka ovat menossa Dixiin tai jollekin muulle raiteelle.


Jotain tälläistä itsekkin oon ajatellut, mutta tuntuu siltä tyhmältä ja etenkin näyttää tyhmältä kun muuten on todella siistin näköinen ylikulkusilta/odotustila laitureitten päällä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tuli Maxin jutusta vaihdosta Keravan junaan vaan mieleen et jos HSL:lle olisi järkeä, se ottaisi raiteen 5 vakiokäyttöön Hki-suunnan junilla ja raiteen 6 sitten varakäyttöön. Ihan vaan sen vuoksi että pikkasen lähempänä kaukojunia sekä liukuportaat paremmin kun joku suunnitellu kännissä sen kutos-raiteen portailen asettelun.


Tikkurilassa ei ole jatkossa varakäytölle raiteita. Kun Kehäradan liikenne alkaa, päästään remppaamaan ratapihaa uusiksi. Tarkoitushan on ajaa kaupunkiratojen junat raiteilta 5 ja 6, ja kaukoliikenteelle jää raiteet 1-4 - kaksi raidetta per suunta. Näin saadaan lisättyä kaukoliikenneraiteiden kapasiteettia. Pidempien pysähdysaikohen vuoksihan asemat ovat kaukoliikenneraiteiden pullonkauloja, jos käytettävissä on vain yksi laituriraide per suunta.

----------


## Max

Kuutosraiteen portaisiin taitaa vaikuttaa sekin, että vieressä on varaus raiteille 7 ja 8 ja jos ne joskus rakennetaan, on laiturien sillä reunalla alettava nykyistä pohjoisemmasta.

----------

